# Flash Lens Shadow problems



## Smyers (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello to all, 
I recently purchased a wide angle lens for my Canon EOS. After toying with itfor about an hour, I noticed when I take pictures using the flash I get a lensshadow on my subject. Can someone tell me what Im doing wrong? Or is this lensone to not use with flash


Thanks,
Smyers


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am assuming you are referring to the on-camera flip up flash? Are you using a lens hood? take it off! 

Better thing would be buy a better flash... shouldn't have that problem even if the flash is on camera. 

Best of all??? Use a flash OFF camera.... better lighting.. and DEFINITELY no lens shadow!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 24, 2011)

The pop up flash can't get up high enough for the lens's shadow to be out of view, particular with a wide angle lens.

As CGIPson said, take off any lens hoopd you have on.  If you still get the problem, you either have to go without flash or get an external flash gun.


----------



## Smyers (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes its the camera flip up flash. No Lens hood. 

My new lens is actually a conversion lens which extends the length out a few inches. Could that be the cause?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 24, 2011)

Since it is a wide angle, it captures images below you as well pretty extreme.  You need to use an external flash because it sits higher.  If you can bounce it off the ceiling or wall, it is even better.


----------



## Smyers (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you guys for the feed back. I thought the length of the lens was the problem. Seems to be that the stock flash height is my issue.


----------



## MrSleepin (Dec 24, 2011)

you need a ttl flash


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2011)

MrSleepin said:


> you need a ttl flash



He has a TTL flash. The popup flash IS a TTL flash. It metters Through The LENS (TTL). You're referring to a hotshoe flash.


----------



## MrSleepin (Dec 25, 2011)

yes yes! my bad... 

you need an external flash.


----------

